# Routing (irc-server) - Connection timed out



## cIrCa (13. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit vor, meinen lokalen IRC-Server mal endlich ins Netz zu hängen.
Ich habe dazu alle Ports weiter geleitet, die dazu nötig sind.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass folgendes ein Problem sein könnte:

Netzwerkstruktur:
 [ MODEM ] ->  Zyxel 
         [W-Lan - Router] -> Buffalo Technics
                     [ IRC-Server ]

Muss ich da zuerst die Ports vom Modem an den Router weiterleiten, bevor der Router dann die Clients weiter auf den Server leitet ? Klingt irgendwie einleutend.
Das hab ich dann auch gemacht. Der Einzige Unterschied, den es dann gab:

Vorher: (06:06:07) * Unable to connect to server (Connection refused)
Nachher:  (06:37:10) * Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)

Das heisst ja schonmal, dass ich auf den richtigen PC geleitet werde, oder ?

Langsam aber sicher weiss ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter... 


Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

Hat im Endeffekt die gleiche Bedeutung.

Denke das Problem wird an deinem Router liegen.

Schlate mal die WEP verschlüsselung ab und versuch es dann nochmal.

MfG


----------

